# Galaxy Tab 10.1: Verkaufsstopp teilweise aufgehoben!



## Rizoma (16. August 2011)

Rückschlag für Apple, Samsung darf ihre Tablet´s in der EU weiter verkaufen!

Der Grund dafür ist ...

Zitat: Chip.de


> Das Landgericht Düsseldorf, welches das  Verkaufsverbot per einstweiliger Verfügung veranlasst hatte, könne den  Verkauf nur innerhalb Deutschlands untersagen. Samsung argumentierte,  dass die Firma ihren Hauptfirmensitz außerhalb der EU habe. Es ist nicht  eindeutig geregelt, ob ein Gericht innerhalb der EU in einem solchen  Fall überhaupt ein EU-weites Verkaufsverbot aussprechen darf.


In Deutschland bleibt das Verkaufsverbot erst mal bis zur Verhandlung am 25.08.2011 weiter bestehen.

Quelle: Galaxy Tab 10.1: Verkaufsstopp teilweise aufgehoben - News - CHIP Online


----------



## Infin1ty (16. August 2011)

Immer diese Trolls 

Hoffe dass Samsung sich durchsetzen kann, und dass Apple,
wenn das mit dem verändern der Bilder zu ihren Gunsten
stimmt, richtig einen reingewürgt kriegt 

(Wahrscheinlich dürfen sie dann 50.000 oder so an Samsung zahlen,
aber immerhin...)


----------



## Rizoma (16. August 2011)

Sagen wir mal so die iPad Dominanz neigt sich dem Ende! Samsung und Motorola sind nur der Anfang, iPads sind einfach nur Technisch 0815 Hardware zu überhöhten Preisen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. August 2011)

Ganz so finde ich das nicht, im Bereicht Tablets ist Apple immernoch der Vorreiter, 0815-Hardware ist das (noch) nicht. Aber wenn die anderen Hersteller jetzt in die Puschen kommen, dann wird es ganz schwierig für Apple.


----------



## Niza (16. August 2011)

Das ist doch mal eine Lohnenswerte News

Jede Firma braucht Konkurrenz sodas die Preise unten gehalten werden und keiner ein Monopol aufbaut


EDIT:
Ich erinnere alle vorsichtshalber nochmal daran ,bitte an die Forenregeln halten, weil schon mehrere Themen zum Thema Apple geschlossen wurden
Forenregeln PCGH

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Charlie Harper (16. August 2011)

Apple geht der Arsch auf Grundeis, deshalb die Klagewelle gegen alles was dem iPhone oder dem iPad auch nur im geringsten ähnelt


----------



## Anchorage (17. August 2011)

Gehört sich doch so. nicht ?


----------



## Mukato (17. August 2011)

Find auch die von Apple übertreiben es mal wieder, zumal gerade die sich wieder wegen Rekordumsatz nicht beklagen können. Immerhin jetzt sogar Finanzstärker als ein amerikanischer Ölkonzern.
Kennt einer die Werbung; Aplle vs Pc -> die Ironie dabei ist, dass ein Applecomputer eh ein reiner Pc aus Inteltbestandteilen ist. Find die haben das Rad mal wieder neu erfunden und wissen wie man es teuer verkauft- leider.

Greetz


----------



## jaramund (17. August 2011)

Wen es ernsthaft interessiert, hier kann man den gesamten Antrag von Apple ansehen. Wenn man auf Seite 28 dazu noch die "Verstöße" bzw. die "kopierten Elemente" durchliest, muss man schon sehr stark an der ganzen Sache zweifeln, da die Beschreibung sehr allgemein gehalten ist und eigentlich jedes Tablet betreffen würde.


----------



## Hidden (17. August 2011)

Naja, in Deutschland wird das Galaxy Tab ja auch verkauft (von MediaMarkt, solange die es noch vorrätig haben)


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Immer diese Trolls
> 
> Hoffe dass Samsung sich durchsetzen kann, und dass Apple,
> wenn das mit dem verändern der Bilder zu ihren Gunsten
> ...


 Wenn es dazu kommen sollte wären es wohl durchaus mehr als 50 000 läpische Dolalrs, sie müssten den wirtschaftlichen Schaden für Samsung zahlen - was bestimmt mehr ist


----------



## King_Sony (17. August 2011)

Aber dafür ziehen sich so Prozesse ewig. Und wer bestimmt die Höhe des Schadens, weil es weiß ja keiner, wie viele Exemplare verkauft worden wären.


----------



## MiToKo (17. August 2011)

Wie kommt Apple eigentlich auf die Idee, eine Geräteart von der äußeren Form her schützen zu lassen? Einen Klon kann man das Gerät von Samsung eigentlich nicht nennen. Es ist einfach ein Tablet PC und hat eine ähnliche Größe. Dann gibt es nun mal Ähnlichkeiten vom Design her.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

MiToKo schrieb:


> Wie kommt Apple eigentlich auf die Idee, eine Geräteart von der äußeren Form her schützen zu lassen? Einen Klon kann man das Gerät von Samsung eigentlich nicht nennen. Es ist einfach ein Tablet PC und hat eine ähnliche Größe. Dann gibt es nun mal Ähnlichkeiten vom Design her.



Eine Uhr ist auch immer Rund, trotzdem gibt es tausende  Patente für Uhren. Das Gesamtdesign ist nun ausschlaggebend.
Wenn mehrere Definitionen dann übereinstimmen gibt es eben Probleme. Natürlich ist es nicht gerechtfertigt, sind halt Konkurennten nicht Freunde


----------



## Spinal (17. August 2011)

Zunächst, ich mag Apple nicht. Allein die Werbung "Wenn du kein iPhone hast.....dann hast du eben kein iPhone". ABER, sie machen gute Produkte. Tablet PCs gab es schon länger, aber erst mit dem iPad wird es wieder aktuell. Das iPhone war das erste Smartphone, was jeder Depp im betrunkenen Zustand bedienen konnte.
Und Apple versucht natürlich die Konkurrenz in Schach zu halten. Einerseits durch Innovationen immer einen Schritt vorraus zu sein, andererseits durch die Qualität der Produkte aber offenbar letzten Endes auch mit fiesen Tricks. Und das nervt mich. Apple versucht jeden Furz zu patentieren. Auch den Menüaufbau und Benutzeroberfläche usw. Und das bremst natürlich die Innovationen. Vor allem darf man nicht vergessen das Apple selber mit ihrer Benutzeroberfläche Patente verletzt hat.

btw. das iPad mag 0815 Hardware haben, aber es hat eben auch eine gute Software, eine gute Qualität und ein tolles Design. Und da können meiner Ansicht nach andere Hersteller (noch) nicht mithalten.

Edit: Ganz vergessen, zum Thema ansich, ich finde es gut so, denn ich finde das (ich sag jetzt mal) "Patent" auf "runde Ecken" sehr lächerlich. . .

bye
Spinal


----------



## jensi251 (17. August 2011)

Richtig so.


----------



## Hidden (17. August 2011)

Bunte Icons auf dem Display finde ich sogar noch lächerlicher als runde Ecken


----------



## ATB (17. August 2011)

Bevor ich wieder als Applehater abgetan werde: Ich besitze ein IPhone 4. (Mein erstes und letztes)

Da Apple anscheinend die Bilder gefälscht hat, halte ich das schon für Vortäuschung einer Straftat. (Ist Patentverletzung eine Straftat?)
Um so mehr "freue" ich mich für Samsung, dass Sie erst mal wieder am Wettbewerb um Tablets teilnehmen dürfen


----------



## KrHome (17. August 2011)

jaramund schrieb:


> Wen es ernsthaft interessiert, hier kann man den gesamten Antrag von Apple ansehen. Wenn man auf Seite 28 dazu noch die "Verstöße" bzw. die "kopierten Elemente" durchliest, muss man schon sehr stark an der ganzen Sache zweifeln, da die Beschreibung sehr allgemein gehalten ist und eigentlich jedes Tablet betreffen würde.


Wie wäre es wenn du die aufgezählten Dinge mal als Gesamtheit betrachtest und nicht nur alternativ?
Apple führt diesen Punkt selbst in deinem Link an. Da heißt es: *" alle unterscheidungskräftigen Elemente der Ausstattung des iPad 2 kopiert "*.

Selbe Eckenform wie Apple? OK... Silberner Rahmen? Auch OK... Aber das Ganze in Verbindung UND die minimalistische Displayumrandung UND dann noch in identischen Farben (Vorderansicht)?!
Käme sowas aus China würde jeder Plagiat schreien.

Alle anderen Tablet Hersteller schaffen es was zu bauen, das sich nicht nur im Bildschirmformat (4:3 vs. 16:10) vom iPad unterscheidet, nur Samsung nicht. Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## Rizoma (17. August 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> btw. das iPad mag 0815 Hardware haben, aber es hat eben auch eine gute Software, eine gute Qualität und ein tolles Design. Und da können meiner Ansicht nach andere Hersteller (noch) nicht mithalten.
> 
> Edit: Ganz vergessen, zum Thema ansich, ich finde es gut so, denn ich finde das (ich sag jetzt mal) "Patent" auf "runde Ecken" sehr lächerlich. . .
> 
> ...


 

Du lebst wahrscheinlich noch hinter dem Mond andere Hersteller sind schon längst dran und sind vielen fällen sogar schon besser wie Apple. Nur desswegen kommen die ganzen klagen von Apple damit sie die Konkurrenz behindert. Das einzig wirklich gute von Apple ist deren Marketing-Abteilung die kann dir nen Stück schei*** als Gold verkaufen was jeder unbedingt braucht!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2011)

Die Tablets von anderen Herstellern mögen zwar mit der Hardware mithalten, oder gar bessere verbauen, aber Android ist nunmal echt kein Tablet-OS. Und das merkt man, wenn man die ganzen Reviews anguckt. Dadurch das Apple ein geschlossenes System hat, und nur ein Gerät, ist die Software perfekt abgestimmt. Und genau das verursacht in Kombination mit dem Makelosen Design einfach ein Unglaubliches Erlebnis. Android ist für mich ein "Baustellen"-OS


----------



## Iceananas (17. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die Tablets von anderen Herstellern mögen zwar mit der Hardware mithalten, oder gar bessere verbauen, aber Android ist nunmal echt kein Tablet-OS. Und das merkt man, wenn man die ganzen Reviews anguckt. Dadurch das Apple ein geschlossenes System hat, und nur ein Gerät, ist die Software perfekt abgestimmt. Und genau das verursacht in Kombination mit dem Makelosen Design einfach ein Unglaubliches Erlebnis. Android ist für mich ein "Baustellen"-OS


 
Schön für dich. Es soll aber Leute geben, die ihr eigenes Urteil nach dem Testen bilden.
Honeycomb ist seit der Version 3.1 ein vollwertiges Tablet-OS und kann mit iOS in jeder Hinsicht mithalten. Aber bevor das Ganze wieder zur Grundsatzdiskussion wird und außer Rand und Band läuft lass ich das jetzt mal, gibt schon genug Threads wo das durchgekaut wurde.

Fakt ist aber, dass um das Galaxy Tab einen Riesenhype geworden ist durch die Aktion von Apple, einen besseren Promotion kann es gar nicht geben. Da haben die sich wohl selber ein Knieschuss verpasst 
Das wird HC auch einen Schub geben und ich kauf mir schon mal ne Packung Popcorn um den Untergang von Apple zu genießen


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

/sign Was nützt mir ein geschlossenes OS? Man kann nichtmal andere Launcher etc. installieren


----------



## rehacomp (17. August 2011)

Die klageschrift ist wirklich interessant, nur die ersten Seiten sind schon lustig:

wegen: Gemeinschaftsgeschmacksmusterverletzung und*unlauteren Wettbewerbs*      (aha)
zu unterlassen... ... *zu benutzen, insbesondere herzustellen,* anzubieten (einschließlich zu bewerben), inden Verkehr zu bringen, einzuführen, auszuführen und/oder zu diesen Zwecken zubesitzen

Wenn also in Deutschland die Herstellung untersagt wird, wirds lustig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> /sign Was nützt mir ein geschlossenes OS? Man kann nichtmal andere Launcher etc. installieren


 
Brauch man ja auch nicht, aber viele stehen wohl drauf ihr OS noch unsicherer und instabil zu modden


----------



## Spinal (17. August 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Du lebst wahrscheinlich noch hinter dem Mond andere Hersteller sind schon längst dran und sind vielen fällen sogar schon besser wie Apple. Nur desswegen kommen die ganzen klagen von Apple damit sie die Konkurrenz behindert. Das einzig wirklich gute von Apple ist deren Marketing-Abteilung die kann dir nen Stück schei*** als Gold verkaufen was jeder unbedingt braucht!


 
Nein, ich lebe nicht hinter dem Mond. Aber "besser" ist relativ. Ich besitze selber ein Samsung Galaxy, in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es  viele iPhone User und ich muss sagen, für sie ist das iPhone das  geeignetere Smartphone. Es läuft prima und kann alles was man braucht.  Ich bin halt etwas Technikverrückter und weiß die Vorzüge des Android  usw. zu schätzen, aber gleichzeitig hat es auch Macken. Das iPhone läuft  deutlich "runder" als mein Gingerbread Galaxy. Wie ein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat, ist dieses geschlossene System bei Apple eben sehr effizient. Aber auch gleichzeitig natürlich ein Pferdefuß. Man darf ja nix, was Apple nicht will und darauf habe ich keine Lust.

Ein Stück Sch... als Gold verkaufen ist auch nicht ganz richtig, man darf nicht vergessen, dass Apples Produkte durchaus hochwertig sind.



KrHome schrieb:


> Alle anderen Tablet Hersteller schaffen es was zu bauen, das sich nicht  nur im Bildschirmformat (4:3 vs. 16:10) vom iPad unterscheidet, nur  Samsung nicht. Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis.


 
Finde ich ein gutes Argument 
Vor allem traurig, weil Samsung soviel besser sein könnte.


Unterm Strich macht sich Apple bei mir und (hoffentlich vielen Anderen) keine Freunde mit diesen Klagen. Sollen sie weiter Top Produkte bauen und alles ist gut.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Anchorage (17. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Brauch man ja auch nicht, aber viele stehen wohl drauf ihr OS noch unsicherer und instabil zu modden



Aha das mein Android Unstabil ist hätte ich jetzt nicht behauptet . Windows Phone 7 Launcher druf und es läuft


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

@ Fre3@k You Made My Day: Ich hab mit meinem iPod und deinem achso geliebten OS schon mehr Abstürze gehabt, als mit allen meinen Androiden zusammen. Und ne, Launcher braucht kein Mensch darum gibt es so viele


----------



## Iceananas (17. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Brauch man ja auch nicht, aber viele stehen wohl drauf ihr OS noch unsicherer und instabil zu modden


 
Stimmt. Hören wir hier auch auf an unseren PCs zu basteln, denn das macht alles ja instabil und kaputt. Dann kann man PCGHX auch gleich schließen


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hören wir hier auch auf an unseren PCs zu basteln, denn das macht alles ja instabil und kaputt. Dann kann man PCGHX auch gleich schließen



Der war gut^^ Man braucht ja auch keine Wasserkühlung, macht den Pc nur unstabil


----------



## JonnyB1989 (17. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Der war gut^^ Man braucht ja auch keine Wasserkühlung, macht den Pc nur unstabil


 
LOL. Also mein Wassergekühlter und Übertakteter Rechner läuft stabiler als manche Standard Pc´s.

@ Topic: Ich finde es eine Frechheit von Apple, was würden die Blöd kuggen wenn man ihnen ein Verkaufsverbot für ihr iPhone verhängt. Ich schätze das wäre der Supergau für die.
Ich hoffe das Samsung sein Galaxy Tab 10.1 bald wieder verkaufen darf.


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> LOL. Also mein Wassergekühlter und Übertakteter Rechner läuft stabiler als manche Standard Pc´s.



Ich meinte das auch ironisch, da er sagte Android sei unstabil. Und wieso machte ich woll solche Smileys? Damit es ernst aussieht?^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Der war gut^^ Man braucht ja auch keine Wasserkühlung, macht den Pc nur unstabil


 
Super das ihr Hardware mit Software vergleicht   


Wenn ihr euer Windows mit Rainmeter und wie die ganzen Optik-Tools heißen vollballert, tut ihr damit euren OS auch keinen Gefallen sondern macht es instabil und langsam


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Super das ihr Hardware mit Software vergleicht
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr euer Windows mit Rainmeter und wie die ganzen Optik-Tools heißen vollballert, tut ihr damit euren OS auch keinen Gefallen sondern macht es instabil und langsam



Also bei mir läuft alles super mit Rainmeter. Du hast ja auch eine SSD, daher sollte das kein Problem sein. Achja: Im Gegensatz zum iPhone kann man Androids kinderleicht übertakten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2011)

und die Akkuleistung damit halbieren  

Ich verspüre beim Iphone keinerlei Drang nach schnellerer Hardware, das ist der Vorteil bei einem geschlossenen OS


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

Ich auch nicht, aber es macht halt Freude zu übertakten. Du hast deine CPU wahrscheinlich auch nicht übertaktet, um mehr FPS zu bekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. August 2011)

Nein natürlich nicht, übertakten macht mir ja soviel Spaß  

Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die aus Langeweile Hardware kaputt benchen. Ich stehe eher auf Stabile Settings und sichere Werte. Die FPS Steigerung ist enorm im Gegensatz zu den 2,6Ghz Standardtakt. Da mein PC aber nicht auf ein Akku angewiesen ist, auch nicht weiter schlimm das die CPU dann mehr Saft verbrät


----------



## Iceananas (18. August 2011)

Seit wann muss man bei Android den CPU OCen damit das rund läuft? Mein Tegra2 ist undervoltet langweilt sich allermeist bei 300 Mhz rum, und wenn mal Power gebraucht wird wird die CPU kurz auf 1600 Mhz gepusht. Einen negativen Einfluss auf die Akkulaufzeit kann ich nicht feststellen. Denkst du außerdem wirklich die CPUs laufen die ganze Zeit auf dem Maximaltakt? Tja falsch gedacht. 

Außerdem gibts sehr wohl stabil und schnell laufende Customization Software. Ein neuer Launcher ersetzt den alten, also wird der alte gar nicht gestartet. Somit verschwendet man keine Ressourcen und man erhält persönliche Anpassungen und zusätzliche Funktionen. Aber wie gesagt, wer sich nicht mal ansatzweise mit der Materie erwartet, von dem erwartet man auch nicht dass der Ahnung hat


----------



## Freakless08 (18. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euer Windows mit Rainmeter und wie die ganzen Optik-Tools heißen vollballert, tut ihr damit euren OS auch keinen Gefallen sondern macht es instabil und langsam


Das trifft aber nur größtenteils auf Windoof zu.
Unter Linux gibt es z.b. sehr viele verschiedene und stabile Desktop Environments.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. August 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> (Wahrscheinlich dürfen sie dann 50.000 oder so an Samsung zahlen,
> aber immerhin...)



In welchem Rechtssystem wird man als Verlierer einer Zivilklage auch noch bestraft (über die Gerichtskosten hinaus)?



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Apple geht der Arsch auf Grundeis, deshalb die Klagewelle gegen alles was dem iPhone oder dem iPad auch nur im geringsten ähnelt



Ich denke auch das Apple Angst hat, nach nur gefühlten 1.000 Rekordquartalen muss man ja Angst haben  .



Iceananas schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Es soll aber Leute geben, die ihr eigenes Urteil nach dem Testen bilden.
> Honeycomb ist seit der Version 3.1 ein vollwertiges Tablet-OS und kann mit iOS* in jeder Hinsicht* mithalten.


 
Ich wußte nicht das du dich so gut mit iOS auskennst das du JEDEN Aspekt verglichen hast und in ALLEN Eigenschaften Android dabei besser oder gleich gut weg kam. Ich beschäftige mich unter anderem mit Smartphones beruflich aber hatte noch nicht die Zeit alles zu probieren was irgendwie geht  .


----------



## Betschi (18. August 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Da mein PC aber nicht auf ein Akku angewiesen ist, auch nicht weiter schlimm das die CPU dann mehr Saft verbrät



Darum will ich kein iPhone. Wenn meinem SGS2 der Saft ausgeht, schwupps einen neuen Akku rein^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. August 2011)

Betschi schrieb:


> Darum will ich kein iPhone. Wenn meinem SGS2 der Saft ausgeht, schwupps einen neuen Akku rein^^


 
Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, wer hat denn tatsächlich einen geladenen 2. Akku stets dabei? Ein 0/00 der Handynutzer, oder ein Tausendstel 0/00 aller Handynutzer? Wenn ich meine eigene "Handykarriere" und die Nutzer für die ich zuständig als Maßstab nehme, dann exakt: Keiner.


----------



## Charlie Harper (18. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, wer hat denn tatsächlich einen geladenen 2. Akku stets dabei? Ein 0/00 der Handynutzer, oder ein Tausendstel 0/00 aller Handynutzer? Wenn ich meine eigene "Handykarriere" und die Nutzer für die ich zuständig als Maßstab nehme, dann exakt: Keiner.


 
Wenigstens hat man die Möglichkeit den Akku zu wechseln. Apple ist wohl der Meinung, dass die Kunden zu dumm sind um selbst den Akku zu tauschen. Was daran so kompliziert sein soll weiß Ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2011)

Quatsch, der Akku ist fest verbaut damit das Iphone wie aus einem Guss wirkt, was eben einfach nur geil aussieht  

Ich musste bis jetzt noch nie ein Akku tauschen in meiner ganzen Handy-Karriere. Und wäre das Konzept *******, würde das Iphone nicht so gut verkauft werden. Marketing funktioniert nur, wenn auch ein gutes Produkt dahinter steht


----------



## Betschi (18. August 2011)

Oder wenn man Kunden für blöd verkaufen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. August 2011)

Hättest du wohl gerne


----------



## Hidden (18. August 2011)

Du willst uns also allen ernstes erzählen, Apple verkauft seine Kunden nicht für Blöd? 

Übrigens: sieht wirklich unglaublich geil aus, die silberne Rückseite (bis 3GS) die sogar schon vom auspacken angefangen hat zu zerkratzen.


----------



## Betschi (18. August 2011)

Nö ich hätte es nicht gerne es ist ja so


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. August 2011)

Auf das Urteil bin ich mal gespannt,...


----------



## McClaine (18. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, wer hat denn tatsächlich einen geladenen 2. Akku stets dabei? Ein 0/00 der Handynutzer, oder ein Tausendstel 0/00 aller Handynutzer? Wenn ich meine eigene "Handykarriere" und die Nutzer für die ich zuständig als Maßstab nehme, dann exakt: Keiner.


 
ich habn 2. den ich auch nutze. Wenn ich unterwegs bin und der Saft geht aus (ok ist eher unwahrscheinlich^^) oder mal verreise, kann sowas schon nützlich sein.

zu den News: anscheinend hat die Gerechtigkeit doch noch nen kleinen teil von Verstand, zumindest lassen sich diese lächerliche Urteile gewissermaßen umgehen xD
Gut zu hören und zu lesen und super das andere Hersteller so top Geräte rausbringen. Konkurenz belebt den Markt und dieser Apple Hype geht mir schon seit Jahren auf die Eier. Hatte nie irgendwas von Apple und in Zukunft bleibts auch so


----------



## Kyoss (19. August 2011)

Zuerst muss ich mal sagen, dass diese Tablets (egal von welchem Hersteller) für mich nur hochpreisiges Spielzeug sind.

Wir haben in der Firma auch ein Ipad für Präsentationen in kleinen Gruppen. Wenn ich vor den Meetings allerdings eine Präsentation oder Bilderserien aufspielen muss bekomme ich die Krise, da nichts ohne iTunes geht... Ich will so ein Gerät einfach nur mit USB-Kabel verbinden und das Zeug mit Drag'n'Drop rüberziehen! Ohne ein weiteres Programm dazwischen! Mich nervt das einfach... (rein perönliche Meinung).

Zum Galaxy Tab: Bei uns in Österreich wird dafür schon fest Werbung gemacht >> Mein A1 | A1.net


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2011)

Zur Info.

Spam und Persönliche Angriffe wurden entfernt. Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seid ohne Angriffe zu diskutieren, wird es entsprechend Punkte geben.

EDIT

Dieser und andere Threads rund um das Thema Smartphone sind für das  erste ins Smartphone-Forum verschoben worden. Wollen wir hoffen, dass  diese Maßnahme etwas zur Beruhigung einiger Gemüter beiträgt.

*B2T*


----------

